

Why Going All-In on Your Startup Might Not Be the Best Idea - 127001brewer
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/08/why-going-all-in-on-your-start-up-might-not-be-the-best-idea/

======
k__
If you have to sacrifice your ideals for money, because you have to pay your
rent from your start-up, it can kill the passion that could make your start-up
become what you want it to be.

